# Netflix Streaming but no 5.1 DD



## Raver (Feb 25, 2009)

I've searched around and wasn't able to locate the answer to my exact question. I have the S4 hooked up w/ component video to my A/V Receiver with an optical cable to audio. I get 5.1 no problem watching any HD program but I'm only getting prologic during Netflix streaming. Do I have a setting in properly setup?


----------



## JPS10 (Nov 26, 2010)

Your box is working correctly as Netflix will not give you 5.1 audio. I think the Sony Playstation is the only box to stream Netflix 5.1 audio.


----------



## Raver (Feb 25, 2009)

Okay, the sound works fine bummer thought when I read that Netflix was going to give 5.1 it'd be for all streaming devices.


----------



## Raver (Feb 25, 2009)

Anyone know when this might happen?


----------



## jmairs (Feb 18, 2008)

I have been frustrated by this as well. I believe I read on a post here, that the Tivo file system does not support it. Anyway I bought an Apple TV assuming it would stream DD5.1. It doesn't also...but the UI rocks (faster, more options, slicker) than Tivo so I still use it. 

Now that I have a BluRay player I'm reconsidering all streaming options as slightly inferior.


----------



## Raver (Feb 25, 2009)

Funny you say that... the video/audio of the br is so far superior in every way at times its tough to stomach streaming. I only stream stuff that isn't as much of a need to be on br.


----------



## jmairs (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a FIOS connection also, so I am assuming (perhaps wrongly) that my network speed isn't much of a limiting factor. We watched Kevin Burns National Parks documentary in Netflix HD streaming. Not bad but very noticeable on solid black shots used in panning in and out. Very pixelated then.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

There is much more data coming from Blu-Ray (~25+ Mbs, some much higher). I've never seen more than about 5Mbs from Netflix streaming.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

blackngold75 said:


> There is much more data coming from Blu-Ray (~25+ Mbs, some much higher). I've never seen more than about 5Mbs from Netflix streaming.


And OTA is about 19 Mbs so Netflex, if it is 5Mbs, is about 1/4 the data of OTA, but I have noticed that some movies, when loading, say HD some don't so I dont know what that means.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

lessd said:


> And OTA is about 19 Mbs so Netflex, if it is 5Mbs, is about 1/4 the data of OTA, but I have noticed that some movies, when loading, say HD some don't so I dont know what that means.


 OTA is using mpeg2 encoding, Netflix for TiVo is using much more efficient VC-1 encoding, so big difference there. Plus 19 Mbps is total available OTA bandwidth and is shared among all sub-channels so very rarely are any OTA broadcasts using the full bandwidth for a single channel.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jmairs said:


> I have been frustrated by this as well. I believe I read on a post here, that the Tivo file system does not support it. Anyway I bought an Apple TV assuming it would stream DD5.1. It doesn't also...but the UI rocks (faster, more options, slicker) than Tivo so I still use it.
> 
> Now that I have a BluRay player I'm reconsidering all streaming options as slightly inferior.


The PS3 has an exclusive deal with Netflix for 5.1DD and 1080P titles. Whenever this exclusivity expires then 5.1DD/1080P titles should show up on other Netflix streaming devices.

I've been watching BD titles since June of 2006 when they were first released. I now have several hundred BD titles plus several hundred HD DVD titles. I still use Netflix streaming as well as VUDU, Amazon VOD, XBL, and PSN. They all have their place. But I could not get by with just any on eof those. None of them has all content avialable, especially BD titles. So you have to view things from many sources if you want the most options, especially if all you want to watch is HD like me.


----------



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> The PS3 has an exclusive deal with Netflix for 5.1DD and 1080P titles. Whenever this exclusivity expires then 5.1DD/1080P titles should show up on other Netflix streaming devices.


Funny, none of the Netflix movies I stream are 5.1DD.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Lrscpa said:


> Funny, none of the Netflix movies I stream are 5.1DD.


On the PS3? I have streamed at least a dozen DD 5.1 Netflix streaming titles on the PS3. And I hate using the PS3 for Netflix.

Here is a link to the list. Last updated on 02/04/11.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=19629911#post19629911

Currently there are only 393 Netflix streaming titles with DD 5.1 and presumably 1080P. (Since the PS3 doesn't have native resolution output, you can't be 100% sure that they are in 1080P. But they are presumed to be since 5.1DD and 1080P were annouced in the same press release. Another reason why it would be nice for the TiVo since the TiVo has Native resolution output)


----------



## wjhaggs (Feb 11, 2011)

great info to know, so netflix will only work on certain models, do any tivos allow an external hard drive to be attached or to play dowloaded meadia movies from a computer or hard drive like a blue ray player, ps 3 does?


----------



## Raver (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes you can add an external HD but it must be the WD My DVR Expander, others won&#8217;t work. Keep in mind that the internal HD on the Tivo and the external become one in essence and removal of either will cause you to lose all data. Only S2 models and up can utilize this.

You can transfer shows via Tivo Desktop from your unit to computer and watch it there or even transfer it to a mp3 player.


----------

